# 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. vom 25. Juni 2011 zu den Fusionsgesprächen zwischen dem Deutschen Angler-verband e.V. (DAV) und dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF)​*
Der Verbandsausschuss des Deutschen Anglerverbandes analysierte am 25. Juni 2011 den Stand der Fusionsverhandlungen und musste mit Bedauern feststellen, dass ultimative Forderungen des Verbandsausschusses des VDSF keine Basis für zielgerichtete Verhandlungen beider Verbände zur Vereinigung sein können.

*Hier gehts zum Dokument:*
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=303&Itemid=314


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

War etwa so zu erwarten, denke ich.|rolleyes

Nach dem Satz hier:
"*Der Verbandsausschuss des DAV fordert die sofortige Wiederaufnahme der Gespräche ohne ultimative Forderungen.*"
muss jetzt der VDSF ernsten Fusionswillen und Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen.

Damit ist der schwarze Peter(ich liebe dieses Wortspiel) wieder zu Hause -also beim VDSF.:m


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Vor allem kommt endlich mal wenigstens ein bisschen Klartext zu dem, was der VDSF bzw. Mohnert veröffentlicht hat (mir immer noch viel zu wenig, aber wenigstens ein Anfang). 
Hier mal der gesamte Text:




			
				Stellungnahme DAV schrieb:
			
		

> *Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. vom 25. Juni 2011 zu den Fusionsgesprächen zwischen dem Deutschen Anglerverband e.V. (DAV) und dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) (Nachricht 36/2011) *
> 
> Der Verbandsausschuss des Deutschen Anglerverbandes analysierte am 25. Juni 2011 den Stand der Fusionsverhandlungen und musste mit Bedauern feststellen, dass ultimative Forderungen des Verbandsausschusses des VDSF keine Basis für zielgerichtete Verhandlungen beider Verbände zur Vereinigung sein können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oberlandler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Da muss man neidlos anerkennen, dass diese ein kluger Schachzug des DAV ist:m
Jetzt wird man ja sehen was der Obermufti Mohnert kontert.
Ihm kanns ja eigentlich egal sein, was bei den Verhandlungen rauskommt in einem neuen Verband hätte er wohl mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Funktion mehr und wenn es keinen neuen Verband, also keine Fusion gibt, ist sein Platz wohl auch sehr am wackeln....
Bin wirklich gespannt was das jetzt kommt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> und wenn es keinen neuen Verband, also keine Fusion gibt, ist sein Platz wohl auch sehr am wackeln


Wieso das denn? 
Bisher haben doch *alle Landesverbände und alle Funktionäre im VDSF* auch alles einstimmig mitgetragen  - auch die unanehmbaren Bedingungen an den DAV vor neuen Fusionsgesprächen....

Warum sollen sie jetzt auf einmal vom Saulus zum Paulus werden, nachdem sie jahrzehntelang auch nichts gemacht haben, ausser alles vom Bundesverband abzunicken?

Und auf der JHV wurde von den gleichen gleichen Landesverbänden und Funktionären Herr Mohnert ja laut Veröffentlichung einstimmig wiedergewählt.

Warum sollten die jetzt auf einmal umschwenken?


----------



## Oberlandler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Naja wie du meinst.
Man wird sehen was passiert, sollte keine Fusion zu Stande kommen.


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Man könnte auch sagen da denkt jemand,na dann bleibt lieber alles beim alten und Ich/Wir können weiter machen wie gehabt.

Nur ob das die Mitglieder/Landesverbände auch so sehen,zeigt die Zukunft.

Bayern hat ja mit Austritt gedroht sollte die Fusion scheitern,sollte das geschehen und der Landesverband wechseln zum DAV sollte man annehmen das auch die Richtungen des DAV im Landesverband übernommen werden.

Dann gibt es da noch so 2-3 Wackel Kanidaten die wechseln könnten und so verliert der VDSF dann stück für stück Boden.

lg


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Überlegt und gut formulierte Erwiderung, welche zum Ausdruck bringt, was man vom  selbsternannten "höchsten Gremium des VDSF" hält.

Besonders gefällt mir diese Passage:

_......Das persönliche Schreiben des Präsidenten des VDSF, Peter  Mohnert, an den Präsidenten des DAV, Günter Markstein, vom 8. Juni 2011  beinhaltet als einzigen „Gesprächsansatz“ den „einstimmigen Willen des  Fusionspartners VDSF, zum Ausdruck gebracht durch das de facto höchste  Gremium des VDSF“ zu beachten!_


----------



## SNAFU (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Den find' ich gut:


> _„2. Der  am 08. November 2011 zusammen mit der Einladung an das  geschäftsführende Präsidium des DAV überstellte Entwurf eines rechtlich  sicheren und mehrfach angewandten Verschmelzungsvertrages bei Fusion  durch Beitritt ist die zweite wichtige Grundlage.“_



hoe?#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Der Verbandsausschuss des DAV stellt fest, dass eine abschließende Übereinstimmung zu allen Punkten der Satzung nicht erreicht wurde. Es bleibt weiterhin zu bemerken, dass den VDSF-Vertretern sehr wohl bekannt war, dass weder der Verbandsausschuss noch die Landesverbände des DAV den Satzungsentwurf kannten. *Dieser sollte auf basisdemokratischer Grundlage bis zum 25. November 2010 im DAV zur Meinungsäußerung kursieren, was dann auch geschah.* Änderungsvorschläge waren also zu erwarten.


Interessant dazu im Vergleich das zu lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Und dass sich da was *grundsätzlich* ändern muss beim VDSF und seinen Funktionären, sehe Gott sei Dank nicht ich alleine so, sondern auch Insider aus dem VDSF.. 

Wenngleich man wohl Expräsident/funktionär sein muss, um das zum einen so klar zu erkennen und zum anderen auch so klar und offen zu artikulieren. 

Und sich eben leider kein aktueller Funktionär so weit denken oder gar artikulieren traut:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2011/07/03/so-geht-es-nicht-weiter/

Zitate daraus:


> Dieser Ansehensschaden _(...des VDSF, Red...) _ist mitnichten von denjenigen zu vertreten, die über die Vorgänge veröffentlichen. Am Zustand eines verrosteten Autos ist auch nicht der TÜV schuld. *Schuld ist die Mißachtung demokratischer Rechte und Gepflogenheiten. *Das ist keine Stilfrage, sondern ein offen zu Tage tretender Kardinalmangel. Diesen abzustellen, nicht irgendjemanden in die Ecke zu stellen, ist das Gebot.





> Jetzt geht es gar nicht mehr nur darum, die Fusionsverhandlungen wieder in Schwung zu bringen. *Ob so oder so, jetzt geht es darum, den VDSF wieder flott zu machen*. Es wird nicht reichen, ein oder zwei Personalentscheidungen zu treffen. Es muss ein grundsätzlicher neuer Ansatz her. Und der muss dann auch von Persönlichkeiten verkörpert werden, die charakterlich dazu in der Lage sind, ihn umzusetzen.





> Aber auch die Landesverbände, die eigene Stellungnahmen nicht veröffentlicht haben, dürften alsbald merken, dass man nicht “nicht kommunizieren” kann. *Denn no comment ist stillschweigende Zustimmung ohne den Anspruch, mitzugestalten.* Und das in der zentralen Frage, wie der künftige deutsche Anglerverband, dem man ja angehören wird, aussehen wird.  Welches Mitglied wird das nachvollziehen können?





> An dieser Stelle rächt sich, dass man es im Verhandlungsprozess unterlassen hat, die Angler und ihre Regionalorganisationen “mitzunehmen”. Wohlgemerkt: *es geht hier nicht um ein wenig Info-Kosmetik. Es geht um ehrliche Überzeugungsarbeit*. Hierüber müssen sich DAV und VDSF einig sein und sie müssen das nach abgestimmten Regeln leisten. Geschieht dieses nicht, wird zumindest der VDSF als Verursacher der Krise zunehmend handlungsunfähig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Dr. Guenther hat erlaubt, den ganzen Text bei uns reinzustellen, werd ich morgen machen.

Davon ab bin ich jetzt auf die Reaktionen seitens des VDSF gespannt - ob das diesmal wieder alles einstimmig wird oder obs da nun Diskussionen gibt im Verbandsausschuss?

Werden wieder alle Landesverbände und Funktionäre des VDSF einstimmig abnicken?

Die Ansage war ja für DAV-Verhältnisse überraschend klar - und überraschenderweise auch einstimmg....


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Die Stellungnahme des DAV ist endlich mal klar als Stellungnahme formuliert. Nicht so ein Wischiwaschi wie nach der Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen durch den "allmächtigen" Verbandsausschuss und das noch viel "all mächtigere" Präsidium des VDSF.

Das es nie eine gemeinsame Satzung bzw. Satzungsentwurf gab, hat Peter Mohnert ja auf der JHV des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes selber zugegeben. Warum er sich jetzt wieder selber Lügen straft bleibt wohl sein Geheimnis.

Alleine hierdurch wird doch eindeutig aufgezeigt, dass eine Fusion durch den VDSF nicht mehr gewollt ist.

Und nicht, wie Herr Dr. Guenther meint, das AB wolle keinen starken (auch gemeinsamen) Bundesverband.



> Der Druck, der damit auf den VDSF und insbesondere auf seine  Landesverbände ausgeübt wird, schadet dem Fusionsprozess erheblich. Das  soll er ja wohl auch; jedenfalls nach dem Willen der Initiatoren.



Die Sichtweise ist eine andere: Keine Fusion mit dem jetzigen VDSF-Strukturen und deren heutige angelpolitischen  Grundsätzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Alleine hierdurch wird doch eindeutig aufgezeigt, dass eine Fusion durch den VDSF nicht mehr gewollt ist.
> 
> Und nicht, wie Herr Dr. Guenther meint, das AB wolle keinen starken (auch gemeinsamen) Bundesverband.




Er hat doch nicht gesagt, dass "das AB" keinen gemeinsamen Verband will!


Er hat gesagt: " . .  *Auf www.anglerboard.de ist man* von einer Fusion  in Gestalt eines Beitritts des DAV zum VDSF mehrheitlich bis zum  heutigen Tage *nicht überzeugt* . . ."


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Doch, er hat schon recht:
Wir wollen *DIESE* Fusion mit *DIESEM* VDSF nicht und werden sie immer mit unseren Mitteln bekämpfen.

Einen starken gemeinsamen Bundesverband wollen wir aber schon.

Da muss sich dann aber zuerst mal der VDSF deutlich bewegen, bevor man diese Leute da mit reinnehmen kann...

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221040


----------



## volkerm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Sollen die doch eine Fusion nach den Grundsätzen des DAV machen.
Oder der Kleine übernimmt der Großen.
Dann wäre der Anglerschaft geholfen!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> *Einen starken gemeinsamen Bundesverband wollen wir aber schon.*



Eben drum nochmal richtig gestellt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Oder der Kleine übernimmt der Großen.


Damit ist niemand geholfen - eine bloße "Übernahme" taugt weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung.

Auch wenn eine Übernahme des VDSF durch den DAV weniger schlimm für uns Angler wäre als andersum....

Das muss innere Üerzeugung sein der Verbände und Funktionäre, den richtigen angelpolitischen Weg zu verfolgen und dabei die Mitglieder der Verbände (die Vereine) und die Zahler (die Angler) demokratisch mitzunehmen.


----------



## volkerm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Thomas,

das war rein pragmatisch gemeint, da ich beiden Verbänden angehör(t)e.
Ich weiss, wo ich mich besser aufgehoben fühle...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Schon klar - nur nützt das nix, wenn die Überzugung bei den Funktionären fehlt..


----------



## m-spec (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Und ich werfe jetzt nochmal eine ganz andere Organisation in den Raum in dem alle die im VDSF und im DAV Mitglied sind in den Raum:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Fischerei-Verband

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/

Das ist der Hai der ganz oben über allem thront 

Wurde der eigentlich schonmal befragt wie er die ganze Sache sieht?


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... wenn die Überzugung bei den Funktionären fehlt..



Dazu passt von Dr. Guenther:



> Jetzt, genau jetzt bedarf es eines starken, unmißverständlichen Signals  seitens des VDSF in Richtung DAV und Anglerschaft. Ein Signal, das  deutlich macht, dass man ein Zusammengehen wirklich will und dabei die  Interessen der Anglerschaft, auch wenn es “Errungenschaften” des DAV  sind, ernst nimmt und bestmöglich einbringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Wurde der eigentlich schonmal befragt wie er die ganze Sache sieht?


Ja, schon vor über einem Jahr.
Die scheinen aber auch VDSF-"Arbeits"weise zu haben:
Weder Antwort noch Eingangsbestätigung..


----------



## m-spec (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, schon vor über einem Jahr.
> Die scheinen aber auch VDSF-"Arbeits"weise zu haben:
> Weder Antwort noch Eingangsbestätigung..



Okay,

ich bekomme halt so ein bißchen den Eindruck das der Verband die graue Eminenz ist die alles ein bißchen steuert und auch der Initator der Fusionsverhandlungen war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Nö, das kam von den Landesverbänden im Nord/Osten (VDSF und DAV) - der Fischereiverband kümmert sich mehr um die Berufsfischer - Angler sind da nur nebenbei..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Wie jetzt?

"Mein" DAV hat einstimmig entschieden? Wo doch "Mein" Landesverband (der größte in der DAV-Familie) auf Biegen und Brechen (oder war es eher auf Teufel komm raus?) die Fusion will?

Versteh ich grad nicht |supergri:g

Sorry Ivo aber das musste jetzt mal sein - wir sitzen im selben Boot. Ich hoffe, du nimmst mir das nicht krumm 

Meine Meinung: alte DDR-Hasen, die wissen, was bei einer "feindlichen Übernahme" drohen kann ... goldene Zeiten, gebratene Tauben in den Mund fliegen, blühende Landschaften und so :m

Ich hoffe, dass nehmen mir jetzt die Wessis nicht krumm ... mir sitzt grad der Schalk im Nacken :m


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... - Angler sind da nur nebenbei..


... und Peter Mohnert ist Vizepräsident.


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ... mir sitzt grad der Schalk im Nacken :m


der Solischalk |supergri|supergri|supergri

Sorry für Offtopic


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



			
				Hanns Peter schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... - Angler sind da nur nebenbei..
> ...



Und??
Schliesst sich dann doch nicht aus..


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und??
> Schliesst sich dann doch nicht aus..


Stimmt, der VDSF - da ist er Präsident - ist ja auch nicht für Angler :m


----------



## ivo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

@wolkenkrieger

Nicht alles ist so wie es scheint...

Und das weiter verhandelt werden soll findet nicht überall Anklang. Aber da gibt es dann andere Gremien wo das diskutiert wird.


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



ivo schrieb:


> Und das weiter verhandelt werden soll findet nicht überall Anklang. Aber da gibt es dann andere Gremien wo das diskutiert wird.


Dann sag doch einmal was gegen eine *richtige *Fusion spricht. Eine auf Augenhöhe mit engagierten und couragierten Leuten an der Spitze, die dann für Angler ihre Aufgaben wahrnehmen.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Im Fischerei-Dachverband sind beide vertreten, aber Mohnert sitzt im Präsidium.
Weiß zufällig jemand, ob denen auch eine GmbH gehört???:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Eine auf Augenhöhe mit *engagierten und couragierten Leuten an der Spitze*, die dann für Angler ihre Aufgaben wahrnehmen.


Das wäre unser aller Wunsch.
Nur kann ich ivo da auch verstehen, da es nach den letzten 4 Jahrzehnten VDSF-Politik kaum zu glauben ist, dass es solche Leute noch im VDSF geben kann..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



ivo schrieb:


> Und das weiter verhandelt werden soll findet nicht überall Anklang.



Nun, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Der DAV hat doch nun aber deutlich gemacht, dass auf gewisse Traditionen nicht verzichtet wird.

Eine Fusion findet (so sie denn überhaupt statt findet) auf Augenhöhe statt. Das kann doch so schlecht nicht sein.

Worum geht's uns DAVlern denn eigentlich - mal ganz egoistisch gesprochen?

Der Gewässerpool ... dazu gibt es klare Aussagen! Gewässerpool = Landesverbandsangelegenheit != Bundesverbandsangelegenheit

Unsinnige Gesetzgebung = Landesverbandsangelegenheit = Artikuliertes Ansinnen des DAV

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich Ivo ... wo liegt eigentlich das Problem genau? Gegen eine Fusion der Bundesverbände ist doch eigentlich aus Sicht eines DAVlers nichts einzuwenden, wenn das, was "uns" ausmacht (Freizügigkeit, liberale und moderne Rechtsauffassung, etc.) auch im neuen Verband als Faktum festgeschrieben steht.

Eines hat den DAV bisher noch nie ausgezeichnet: Blockadepolitik. "Wir" sollten auch jetzt nicht damit anfangen. Meinst du nicht auch?


----------



## ivo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Dann sag doch einmal was gegen eine *richtige *Fusion spricht. Eine auf Augenhöhe mit engagierten und couragierten Leuten an der Spitze, die dann für Angler ihre Aufgaben wahrnehmen.



Dagegen sprechen die Landesverbände des VDSF. Die gewisse Einschränkungen unterstützen. Solange es die gibt, kann es keine Fusion auf Augenhöhe geben! 

Der VDSF müsste in großen Teilen, ab KAV aufwärts enorm Umstrukturieren um den Zustand einer möglichen Fusion zu erreichen. Da aber Bayern, als auch Württemberger schon signalisiert haben sich nicht ändern zu wollen kann es keine Fusion geben. Deren Verbote kann der VDSF behalten. Die will hier keiner.


----------



## ivo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

@wolkenkrieger

Hatte ich dir mal versucht zu erklären. Wie gesagt, reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. BRB will ja unbedingt... Viel Spaß, einiges wurde ja schon vom VDSF übernommen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



ivo schrieb:


> Dagegen sprechen die Landesverbände des VDSF. Die gewisse Einschränkungen unterstützen. Solange es die gibt, kann es keine Fusion auf Augenhöhe geben!
> 
> Der VDSF müsste in großen Teilen, ab KAV aufwärts enorm Umstrukturieren um den Zustand einer möglichen Fusion zu erreichen. Da aber Bayern, als auch Württemberger schon signalisiert haben sich nicht ändern zu wollen kann es keine Fusion geben. Deren Verbote kann der VDSF behalten. Die will hier keiner.


Die Verbote will nördlich des Weißwurstäquators auch keiner. Auch die Mitglieder der VDSF-Landesverbände nicht. Und ich kenne da welche, die südlich des WWÄ leben, die wollen die Verbote auch nicht.


----------



## ivo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Die Verbote will nördlich des Weißwurstäquators auch keiner. Auch die Mitglieder der VDSF-Landesverbände nicht. Und ich kenne da welche, die südlich des WWÄ leben, die wollen die Verbote auch nicht.



Nur keiner tut was gegen. Für Worte kann man sich bekanntlich nichts kaufen und was nicht schwarz auf weiß fixiert wurde ist Schall und Rauch. Frei nach dem Motto, "Was schert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



ivo schrieb:


> "Was schert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".


Das war unser Konrad 

Du kannst nicht sagen, dass keiner etwas dagegen tut. Hier in NRW wird schon ausreichend Druck aufgebaut bzw. in einem Landesverband haben sich die Funktionäre schon gegen ein "ehernes" Gesetz gewandt - Angeln = Nahrungserwerb


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Für Worte kann man sich bekanntlich nichts kaufen und was nicht schwarz auf weiß fixiert wurde ist Schall und Rauch. Frei nach dem Motto, "Was schert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".



Daher gehört das auch für mich alles unabdingbar in der Satzung eines möglichen gemeinsamen Verbandes festgeschrieben.

Das ist noch möglich, wenn sich der VDSF bewegt.

Bewegt sich der VDSF und seine Funktionäre sowenig wie bisher oder steht sowas nicht in der Satzung, werde mich mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln gegen eine solche "Fusion zum Nachteil der Angler" wehren.

Aber sie sollen die Chance bekommen, das hinzukriegen..


----------



## ivo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Das war unser Konrad
> 
> Du kannst nicht sagen, dass keiner etwas dagegen tut. Hier in NRW wird schon ausreichend Druck aufgebaut bzw. in einem Landesverband haben sich die Funktionäre schon gegen ein "ehernes" Gesetz gewandt - Angeln = Nahrungserwerb



Mit Verlaub, NRW ist glaube ich nicht maßgebend im VDSF. Da gibbet diese 2 Bdl im Süden...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Die Verbote will nördlich des Weißwurstäquators auch keiner. Auch die Mitglieder der VDSF-Landesverbände nicht. Und ich kenne da welche, die südlich des WWÄ leben, die wollen die Verbote auch nicht.



Die Verbote und auch den VDSF an sich, will bei mir auch keiner, ich nicht und die Leute, die sich mit mir abgeben auch nicht.
Bis auf die Gesichtsältesten und Scheintoten bei uns im Verein, sind eigentlich die wenigsten, von dem was der VDSF verzapft, begeistert.
Wir sind nur indirekt zum VDSF- Mitglied geworden, durch Vereinsbeitritt, also im Prinzip undemokratisch, weil du nur 2 Wahlmöglichkeiten hast:
1. Du trittst einem Angelverein bei, der im VDSF ist = darfst angeln.
2. Du trittst keinem Verein bei, dann hast du mit VDSF nix zu tun, mit angeln dann aber auch nicht.

Verein ohne VDSF gibt's nicht.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



ivo schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, einiges wurde ja schon vom VDSF übernommen.



Ivo, jetzt mal allen Ernstes: was denn genau?

Angeln ohne Fischereischein für alle? Hegefischen mit LAVB-Unterstützung? Brandenburgs monatliche Anglerkönige? Angeln rund um die Uhr? Und damit, dass in Brb keine Sau ein Problem mit Setzkeschern, Anglerzelten, Futterbooten usw. hat, will ich gar nicht anfangen.

Was isses denn, was der LAVB vom VDSF übernommen hat - außer einer bisher gut funktionierenden Zusammenarbeit diverser Landesverbände?

Ich fühle mich in keinster Weise eingeschränkt. Ganz ernsthaft jetzt. Und ich weis aus vielen Gesprächen mit VDSFlern, dass die mich geradezu beneiden ob der Freizügigkeit, mit der in Brb das Angeln sowohl vom DAV, als auch von der Landespolitik betrieben wird.

Einschränkungen, die es gibt (na klar, gibt es auch Einschränkungen) sind hausgemacht, quasi urbrandenburgische Probleme (die Forst ist nicht immer gut auf uns Angler zu sprechen), wenn man so will.

Und hier tritt etwas zu Tage, dass es offensichtlich im VDSF so nicht all zu oft gibt: der LAVB steht zu seinen Anglern und boxt auch mal gewollte politische Entscheidungen zurück (jüngstes Beispiel: gefordertes Verbot von Anglerzelten jeglicher Coleur) - und zwar für ALLE Angler - sowohl die organisierten, als auch die nicht organisierten.


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



ivo schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, NRW ist glaube ich nicht maßgebend im VDSF. Da gibbet diese 2 Bdl im Süden...


NRW ist bestimmt nicht das wichtigste BL, aber mitgliedermäßig bekommen wir einiges zusammen.

Es zählt auch nicht ein BL, es braucht alle BL.


----------



## m-spec (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> NRW ist bestimmt nicht das wichtigste BL, aber mitgliedermäßig bekommen wir einiges zusammen.
> 
> Es zählt auch nicht ein BL, es braucht alle BL.



Wenn ich von dem Material ausgehe das ich vorliegen (Stand 2007) habe dann kommt NRW auf 9 Stimmen und das verteilt auf 2 Landesverbände. Gesamt gab es 85 Stimmen (davon 7 vom VDSF Präsidium). Wie der aktuelle Stand ist kann ich nicht sagen aber Bayern war damals mit 13 Stimmrechten der größte Block. Und wenn ich die beiden Landesverbände aus NDS zusammenzähle dann waren das 15 Stimmen. .


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Entweder seh ich Gespenster, oder ihr habt diesem Passus keine Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt:

_Der Verbandsausschuss des DAV ist dafür, bestehende persönlichen  Kontakte und die vielfältigen beiderseitigen Kontakte der Landesverbände  und Vereine zu pflegen und auszubauen. Sie können dazu beitragen, mehr  Verständnis füreinander zu finden, Missverständnisse zu überwinden und  unsere bereits weit voran gekommenen Fusionsgespräche zu fördern._

Liest sich für mich:

Da eine Fusion auf Bundesbene nicht mehr zu bewerkstelligen ist, werden nun Verhandlungen mit den VDSF-Landesverbänden aufgenommen, die mit der Politik Ihres Bundesverbandes nicht einverstanden sind. 

Könnte es sein, dass der VDSF anfängt, sich aufzulösen?

Aber wie gesagt, ich seh da sicher nur Gespenster. 
Hübsche allerdings. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Könnte es sein, dass der VDSF anfängt, sich aufzulösen?


Ich persönlich glaube das so nicht.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der bayrische Landesverband austritt - damit haben sie schon oft gedroht und es nie wahr gemacht.

Ich glaube, es ist so wie Dr. Thomas Guenther schreibt:
Nur eine Reform von innen, "mit dazu charakterlich auch geeigneten Personen", die das glaubwürdig auch verteten können, wird den VDSF überhaupt wieder eine Richtung bringen können, dass er erstens für Angler überhaupt ernst zu nehmen ist als Vetreter und zum zweiten für den DAV als Partner einer wie auch immer garteten Fusion.

Man darf ja eines nicht vergessen:
Auch alle jetzt aktiven Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden haben sowohl laut VDSF-Veröffentlichungen einstimmig den diktierten Vorbedingungen zu Gesprächen zugestimmt wie auch einstimmig wiederum Herrn Mohnert gewählt.

Bevor sich diese also nicht davon öffentlich distanzieren, glaube ich auch nicht, dass der DAV mit solchen Leuten/Funktionären reden sollte.

Denn ob sie nun alles vom VDSF vorgebene abnicken und mitstimmen, oder ob sie nur nicht das Rückrat haben, öffentlich zu ihren Meinungen zu stehen:
Brauch- oder tragbar für Angler sind solche Funktionäre so oder so nicht.


----------



## ivo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube das so nicht.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der bayrische Landesverband austritt - damit haben sie schon oft gedroht und es nie wahr gemacht.
> 
> Ich glaube, es ist so wie Dr. Thomas Guenther schreibt:
> ...



Das dazu:



ivo schrieb:


> Der VDSF müsste in großen Teilen, ab KAV aufwärts enorm Umstrukturieren  um den Zustand einer möglichen Fusion zu erreichen. Da aber Bayern, als  auch Württemberger schon signalisiert haben sich nicht ändern zu wollen  kann es keine Fusion geben. Deren Verbote kann der VDSF behalten. Die  will hier keiner.




Ja es wurde einstimmig beschlossen, inkl Bayern, das austreten will, und Mek-Pom das einer der Initiatoren der Verhandlungen war!

Und mit so was wollen einige im DAV fusionieren! Ohne Worte. Möge jeder sich seinen Teil dazu denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Das erkennen ja auch so Insider des VDSF wie der ehemalige Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund und ehemalige Präsident des VDSF-Landesverbandes Berlin-Brandenburg:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221040



> Jetzt geht es gar nicht mehr nur darum, die Fusionsverhandlungen wieder in Schwung zu bringen. Ob so oder so, jetzt geht es darum, den VDSF wieder flott zu machen. Es wird nicht reichen, ein oder zwei Personalentscheidungen zu treffen. Es muss ein grundsätzlicher neuer Ansatz her. Und der muss dann auch von Persönlichkeiten verkörpert werden, die charakterlich dazu in der Lage sind, ihn umzusetzen. Das ist mühsam. Aber notwendig. Die Türen in Berlin und Brüssel werden sich dauerhaft nicht für das Höchstmaß an Hinterlist und Ranküne, sondern nur demjenigen öffnen, der nachweisen kann, dass seine Basis verlässlich hinter ihm steht. Dieses Bild gibt jedenfalls der VDSF in der gegenwärtigen Situation nicht ab.





> An dieser Stelle rächt sich, dass man es im Verhandlungsprozess unterlassen hat, die Angler und ihre Regionalorganisationen “mitzunehmen”. Wohlgemerkt: es geht hier nicht um ein wenig Info-Kosmetik. Es geht um ehrliche Überzeugungsarbeit. Hierüber müssen sich DAV und VDSF einig sein und sie müssen das nach abgestimmten Regeln leisten. Geschieht dieses nicht, wird zumindest der VDSF als Verursacher der Krise zunehmend handlungsunfähig.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Warum sollten die abnickenden Duckmäuser unter den Landesfürsten sich genau jetzt so völlig anders verhalten als alle ihre historischen Vorbilder?

Jedem, der auch nur halbwegs seine Sinne beisammen hat, muss doch entweder schon nach der Lektüre des Mohnert-Briefes an Markstein, spätestens aber jetzt nach der klaren Antwort des DAV, klar geworden sein, dass die Person Mohnert in ihrer Rolle absolut nicht mehr tragbar, geschweige denn ernst zu nehmen ist. Selbst die Treuesten der treuen Mohnert-Getreuen kommen doch jetzt nicht mehr darum herum, selbst zu denken statt vordenken zu lassen. Das ist wie bei einer Herde Schafe, wenn der Leithammel zum Scheren weg ist: Da herrscht plötzliche absolute Orientierungslosigkeit und je lauter einzelne blöken, desto ängstlicher blöken andere zurück.
So, wie er vor der letzten Bundesjahres-HV noch problemlos alle mit seinem jovialen Auftreten hat blenden können, so hat er durch sein unabgestimmtes, engstirniges und eigensinniges Verhalten in der Fusionsfrage allen sein wahres Gesicht präsentiert, ein Gesicht, das über kurz oder lang nichts anderes sein wird, als eine weitere unrühmliche Seite im VdSF-Jahrbuch. 
Wie Dr. Thomas Günther es bereits ausführlich dargestellt hat, steht der VdSF jetzt vor der Aufgabe, sich komplett neu zu finden und zu definieren. Oder anders formuliert: Der VdSF hat die Wahl, ob er das Ende mit Schrecken dem Schrecken ohne Ende vorzieht oder nicht. Da es aber auch satzungsmäßig und formaljuristisch nicht so einfach ist, den Regenten vom gerade erst bestätigten Thron zu stoßen, kann sich zumindest dieser logische und konsequente Schritt noch etwas hinziehen. (Es sei denn -was ich nicht glaube-, Peter Mohnert erlebt einen Anflug von Altersweisheit und tritt freiwillig zurück.)
Was stellt der VdSF in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2011 also noch dar? Ein Königreich ohne König, eine Schafherde ohne Leithammel, oder einen Haufen Lemminge auf dem Weg ins sichere Verderben? Nun, wir wissen es noch nicht, werden es aber in den nächsten Wochen drastisch vor Augen geführt bekommen. Eines aber wissen wir, und dazu passt das Bild des Königreiches wieder am besten: Es gibt halt nicht nur den am Boden krauchenden Bundesverband, sondern viele de facto unabhängige Fürstentümer in Form von Landesverbänden. Und denen ist vor allem eines gemeinsam: Sie haben die Chance, aus den Fehlern ihres Oberhauptes zu lernen und so wenigstens noch einen kleinen Nutzen zu ziehen. 
Der große gemeinsame Donnerbalken ist gekracht!
Die einen (Thüringen) haben es vorab schon erkannt und sind rechtzeitig aufgestanden, die anderen (Bayern) klammern sich noch an den Haltegriff und der Rest...? Man weiß es noch nicht. Ein paar suhlen sich wahrscheinlich noch etwas länger im Zustand der Orientierungslosigkeit herum, auch wenn sie es nicht so drastisch und deutlich dokumentieren, wie der Hessische Verband mit seiner Antwort auf unseren offenen Brief. In anderen Chefetagen steht man aber zumindest noch aufrecht. Dort findet jetzt genau das statt, was wir vom AB-Redaktionsteam immer wieder vermisst haben: Es wird über Bundespolitik _nachgedacht_, selbst, alleine, ohne Vordenker und abnickbare Vorgaben, aber bei allen derzeit nur mit einer Intention: Wie können wir selbst unsern Hintern so aus der Sch..sse ziehen, dass möglichst wenig kleben bleibt?

Und schon schließt sich der Kreis zu meiner Eingangsfrage. 
Sobald die Erkenntnis der Untragbarkeit der jetzigen VdSF-Führung sich manifestiert hat, kommt es im wesentlichen nur darauf an, welches Schaf am lautesten blökt. Dann ergibt sich ganz schnell und ganz von allein ein neuer Leithammel, dem man brav "ja"-blökend hinterher laufen kann. Und vom alten Hammel redet dann sowieso kein Schaf mehr. In der Geschichte war es doch fast immer genauso: Nichts ist beständiger als die Wankelmütigkeit der Massen!
(Schlagt nach bei Shakespeare, Julius Caesar, dann findet ihr auch das literarische Vorbild :m)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Etwas, wo ich mir im Moment unsicher bin, ob es gut oder schlecht ist:

In der Stellungnahme des DAV steht ja:


> Der Verbandsausschuss des DAV ist dafür, bestehende persönlichen Kontakte und die vielfältigen beiderseitigen Kontakte der Landesverbände und Vereine zu pflegen und auszubauen.


Da es auf der einen Seite klar ist, dass alle Landesverbände und Funktionäre des VDSF in keinster Weise auch nur ansatzweise die Anforderungen hinsichtlich Demokratieverständnis, Mitnahme und Information der Angler, klarer anglerfreundlicher angelpolitischer Grundsätze etc. erfüllen, die notwendig wären, um sie überhaupt als Gesprächspartner akzeptieren zu können. 

Man aber auf der anderen Seite auch weiss, dass auch in vielen VDSF-Verbänden (leider wohl nicht an verantwortlicher Stelle) Leute sitzen, die das Verhalten des eigenen Verbands und der eigenen Funktionäre mehr als kritisch sehen, muss man sich wohl fragen, was da eigentlich momentan als sinnvoll zu erachten wäre.

Von der reinen Logik auf Grund der ganzen Geschehnisse her muss man eigentlich konstatieren, dass kein aktueller Funktionär aus einem VDSF-Verband - Bund oder Land - als Gesprächspartner in Frage kommt und daher der Versuch des DAV mit solchen Leuten ins Gespräch zu kommen oder im Gespräch zu bleiben, eigentlich abzulehnen wäre.

Wie Dr. Thomas Guenther schreibt:


> Jetzt geht es gar nicht mehr nur darum, die Fusionsverhandlungen wieder in Schwung zu bringen. Ob so oder so, jetzt geht es darum, den VDSF wieder flott zu machen.* Es wird nicht reichen, ein oder zwei Personalentscheidungen zu treffen. Es muss ein grundsätzlicher neuer Ansatz her. Und der muss dann auch von Persönlichkeiten verkörpert werden, die charakterlich dazu in der Lage sind, ihn umzusetzen*. Das ist mühsam. Aber notwendig. Die Türen in Berlin und Brüssel werden sich dauerhaft nicht für das Höchstmaß an Hinterlist und Ranküne, sondern nur demjenigen öffnen, der nachweisen kann, dass seine Basis verlässlich hinter ihm steht. Dieses Bild gibt jedenfalls der VDSF in der gegenwärtigen Situation nicht ab.


 
Da momentan aber aus dem DAV genausowenig Informationen kommen wie aus dem VDSF zu dem Thema, wer noch mit wem spricht oder sprechen will, und auch wieso oder warum, bin ich mir momentan in meiner Beurteilung nicht sicher, ob man solche Gespräche grundsätzlich auch als die Möglichkeit eines Neuanfanges gerade im VDSF sehen sollte oder kann.

Oder ob man das nicht eigentlich grundsätzlich ablehnen sollte, weil eben die aktuellen Landesverbände und Funktiönäre im VDSF für Angler nicht tragbar sind, und Gespräche erst wieder suchen, wenn sich der VDSF entsprechend reformiert hat.

Da werde ich wohl zum einen die Entwicklungen abwarten müssen, zum anderen noch etwas darüber sinnieren...

Dass dazu nun auch aus dem DAV keine Informationen kommen, stimmt mich auf der einen Seite etwas traurig - kann ich aber auch insoweit nachvollziehen, dass in der augenblicklichen Situation solche Gespräche nicht belastet werden sollen.

*ABER*, um das ganz klar zu sagen:
Wenn man in der Vergangenheit etwas gelernt haben sollte - in beiden Verbänden - dann, dass die Information und Mitnahme der Angler bei dem, was Funktionäre (egal welchen Verbandes) planen und ausmauscheln,  eigentlich das wichtigste überhaupt ist, wenn man als Verband wie als Funktionär auch nur ansatzweise glaubwürdig bleiben will.

Von daher spreche ich hier meine Enttäuschung darüber aus, dass momentan auch im DAV wohl auch einiges nicht offen gehandhabt wird, sondern auch in Hinterzimmern ausgemauschelt.

Und ich hoffe nur, dass sich der DAV da schnell besinnt und wieder eine Politik fährt, die auf umfassender Information aller Angler beruht.

Wir brauchen keinen zweiten VDSF in dem alles abgenickt und ausgemauschelt wird, wir brauchen mindestens einen Anglerverband, der tatsächlich etws für Angler macht und mit diesen auch offen über Pläne, Vorhaben und angelpolitische Zielrichtungen kommuniziert.

Und hoffen, dass der DAV sich da bald wieder auf seine bisherigen Tugenden besinnt....


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Man muss in der Tat ein großes Unwohlsein attestieren. 

Das es im Verbandshintergrund auf allen Ebenen gärt und arbeitet dürfte jedem klar sein. Unklar ist, was dabei herauskommt. Das erzeugt Unsicherheit und Skepsis in der Basis und aus Unsicherheit und Skepsis wird sehr schnell Ablehnung.

Dass die Einstellung des DAV in vielen Bereichen wesentlich anglerfreundlicher ist, als die des VDSF tut der Sache hierbei keinen Abbruch. 

Was auch immer in Zukunft geschieht, ob es zu einer Fusion kommen wird, wie diese aussieht und unter welchen Bedingungen sie zustande kommt, ob es keine Fusion gibt und wie dann die Pläne der Verbände für die Zukunft aussehen, weiß in der Basis niemand. 

Und so weiß auch niemand, ob die anglerfreundliche Einstellung des DAV für die Zukunft Bestand hat. Niemand weiß ob und wieviel davon eventuellen politischen Zielen geopfert wird. Niemand weiß, ob wir in Zukunft mit einem DAV, DAFV oder DAwasweißichnicht "gesegnet" werden, der sich keinen Deut vom heutigen VDSF unterscheidet.

Ich habe vor langer Zeit schon mein Unverständnis ausgedrückt, dass im Zuge der Fusionsverhandlungen über Satzungen, Namen, Ämter und Positionen verhandelt wurde, *bevor* überhaupt klar war, ob und wie man ein gemeinsames Ziel verfolgt. Es fehlte die Vision des zukünftigen vereinigten Anglerdeutschlands und ohne Übereinstimmung einer solchen Vision zwischen zukünftigen Partnern ist eine erfolgreiche und zielgerichtete Zusammenarbeit gar nicht möglich.

Es wäre nun dringend an der Zeit, dass der DAV seine Vision klar und eindeutig darstellt.

So wie wir als Redaktion unsere Vision in unseren angelpolitischen Grundsätzen manifestiert haben, so sollte das auch der DAV machen. Natürlich würden wir uns wünschen, der DAV möge sich unseren Vorstellungen anschließen, aber das ist nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt.

Ausschlaggebend ist, dass es überhaupt ein klares Bekenntnis für eine zukünftige Strategie gibt. Eine klare und unumstößliche Willenserklärung, die Dinge so und nicht anders vorantreiben zu wollen. 

Erst dann kann sich die Basis orientieren, und ebenfalls klare Position beziehen. Erst dann kann der DAV sicher sein, auch die Mehrheit der Basis - und zwar voll und ganz - hinter sich zu haben. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Führung des DAV zur Zeit keine Vorstellung hat, wie sie was vorantreiben will. Dass die Funktionäre des DAV däumchendrehend auf Ihren Stühlen sitzen und auf die göttliche Eingebung wartet.
Nein, sie werden ganz sicher konkrete Vorstellungen und Pläne haben.

Sind diese Pläne und Vorstellungen gut, wird man ohne Probleme die mehrheitliche Zustimmung der Basis bekommen. Sind sie so geartet, dass sie mehrheitlich auf Ablehnung stoßen, arbeitet man an der Basis vorbei.

Dann entsteht VDSF 2.0 


Sehr geehrte DAV Funktionäre,

Ihr könnt selbstverständlich die Politik des stillen Kämmerleins praktizieren. Ihr könnt hinter verschlossenen Türen Pläne schmieden und Beschlüsse fassen. Ihr werdet damit vermutlich sogar den Verband als solches am Leben erhalten. Ihr könnt so sicher auch Eure Positionen erhalten, vielleicht sogar verbessern.

Aber es sollte Euch klar sein, dass ihr damit keine Visionen erfüllen und zu keinem wirklich starken Sprachrohr der Angler in Deutschland werden könnt. 

Ihr seid dann eine mühsam zusammengestellte, von Kompromissen, Zugeständnissen und innerer Zerissenheit gelähmte Regierung ohne den Rückhalt - höchstens mit ignorierender Duldung - ihres Volkes. 

Ihr werdet niemals - weder intern, noch in Politik und Gesellschaft - mit Kraft, Überzeugung und Stärke auftreten können, sondern bestenfalls ein als notwendig anzuhörendes und von Beziehungen und Seilschaften abhängiges, kleines notwendiges Übel sein.

Im Gegensatz zum VDSF habt Ihr noch recht viel Rückhalt und Zustimmung in der Basis. Setzt das nicht auf´s Spiel, sondern versucht dies zu stärken.

Redet mit uns. Hier im AB, in anderen Foren, in Vereinen, auf Eurer HP, wo auch immer. Aber redet.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*


Ja, Thomas, hast ja im Prinzip recht, aber eben nur im Prinzip.

Wenn ich DAV wäre, würde ich mich nach außen hin jetzt auch erstmal ziemlich bececkt halten, was Zukunftspläne und so betrifft, allein schon aus der Sorge, alles, was du momentan öffentlich sagst, wird auch öffentlich gegen dich verwendet.
Haste doch gesehen: Der DAV macht während der Fusionsverhandlungen nix anderes als Business as usual und nimmt den Aufnahmeantrag eines Spezialverbandes an, weil man beim DAV nichts Grundsätzliches gegen Spezialverbände hat (im Gegensatz zum VdSF). Und schon wird das von VdSF-Seite als Affront ausgelegt und massiv kritisiert, als ob *vor* einer Fusion auch nur irgendein Funktionär des VdSF dem DAV irgendwelche Vorschriften machen könnte. So ganz nach dem Motto: Du böser DAV hast hier was Verbotenes getan, was ich Dir soweiso sofort verbiete, wenn ich Dich geschluckt habe.:m

Nachdem jetzt klar ist, dass die feindliche Übernahme vom Tisch ist, kann der DAV doch all die überflüssigerweise in das Geplänkel mit der unfähigen VdSF-Führung verschwendeten Ressourcen wieder sinnvoll einsetzen, gezielt strategisch und sinnvoll arbeiten, sich in eigene Projekte stürzen und dann natürlich abgestimmt mit den Mitgliedern/Mitgliedsverbänden Dinge auf die Beine stellen. Und natürlich auch offen und ehrlich darüber informieren, sowohl intern als auch die breite Öffentlichkeit -sprich uns.
Ich denke mal der DAV hat jetzt sowohl diese beschriebene Chance als auch das Bewusstsein, von uns in der Luft zerrissen zu werden, wenn man sich VdSF-like zu irgendwelchen gegen die Angler und das möglichst einschränkungsfreie Angeln gerichteten Beschlüssen durchringen möchte...:m

Du sagst mit leicht pessimistischen Unterton:
"Wir brauchen keinen zweiten VDSF in dem alles abgenickt und ausgemauschelt wird, wir brauchen mindestens einen Anglerverband, der tatsächlich etws für Angler macht und mit diesen auch offen über Pläne, Vorhaben und angelpolitische Zielrichtungen kommuniziert.

Und hoffen, dass der DAV sich da bald wieder auf seine bisherigen Tugenden besinnt.... "

Ich sage mit positiver Erwartungshaltung:
"Wir brauchen keinen zweiten VDSF in dem alles abgenickt und ausgemauschelt wird, wir brauchen mindestens einen Anglerverband, der tatsächlich etws für Angler macht und mit diesen auch offen über Pläne, Vorhaben und angelpolitische Zielrichtungen kommuniziert.

Und hoffen, dass der DAV sich da bald wieder auf seine bisherigen Tugenden besinnt.... "

(und im Hinterkopf denken wir dabei beide:
"und wehe, wenn nicht") :m


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

@Ralle 24:
haben wir uns mal wieder toll überschnitten|rolleyes

Also:
Korrigiere


Honeyball schrieb:


> (und im Hinterkopf denken wir dabei beide:
> "und wehe, wenn nicht") :m


ersetze "beide" durch "alle"  :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also:
> Korrigiere
> 
> ersetze "beide" durch "alle"  :m



Sowieso. |supergri

Aber dennoch sehe ich keinen Grund für den DAV, jetzt im Hintergrund zu bleiben. Dorthin hat sich der Verband zu lange drängen lassen. Möglicherweise ist man sich dort gar nicht richtig bewusst, wie hoch die Anerkennung in der Basis (noch) ist. 

Merke: Der VDSF ist durch seine Politik der Hinterzimmer nicht stark geworden, sondern nur aufgebläht. Die heiße Luft geht jetzt langsam aber sicher flöten. Erinnert irgendwie an die guten alten Comics, wo eine Witzfigur karmpfhaft versucht immer mehr werdende Löcher in einer Wasserleitung mit allen möglichen Körperteilen zu stopfen.

Im Gegenteil, jetzt ist genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, offensiv zu werden. Der Fusionspartner (-gegner) hat sich selbst disqualifiziert. Die Schergen hängen in den Seilen und sind wohlmöglich froh, wenn sie auf ein Schiff wechseln können, das nicht untergeht. Ist ja auch in Ordnung, solange das Schiff auf Kurs bleibt.

Und das wollen wir ja nur bestätigt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> "und wehe, wenn nicht"


Der Teil Deines Postings gefällt mir am besten..

Und ja - es geht natürlich zum einen um Inhalte.

Wofür wir da redaktionell stehen ist schon lange öffentlich und klar:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367



> *Grundsätze der Redaktion*
> Die Gesetzgebung ist durch den Föderalismus in Deutschland zum einen eine Katastrophe, da sich jeder, der in einem anderen Bundesland angeln will, eigentlich zuerst einmal mit der dortigen Gesetzgebung vertraut machen muss.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite hat es den Vorteil, dass nicht wie früher behauptet werden kann, Erleichterungen wären für Angler aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht möglich.
> ...



Momentan ist aber weder klar wofür der VDSF steht und ob, wann und wie er seine anglerfeindlichen Grundsätze revidieren will.

Noch ist wirklich klar, wofür der DAV dann wirklich steht und vor allem, was er bereit wäre "zu schlucken" um einen gemeinsamen Verband zu bekommen.

Nun kann man positiv denken nach dem Motto "die werden schon wissen was sie tun, lassen wir sie mal machen"..

Genau auf diese Art und Weise entstand über Jahrzehnte das undemokratische Verhalten und abnicken und Duckmäusertum im VDSF.

*Und ich will, dass das nicht nochmal passiert*.

Ich will, dass Angler (ALLE) von vorneherein klar und deutlich informiert werden und soweit möglich mit einbezogen.

Zumindest in die Diskussion, sofern möglich auch in Entscheidungen.

Und wenn der DAV - vielleicht aus guten Gründen - das momentan anders handhabt, gehen bei mir schlicht alle Alarmglocken los.

*Wir brauchen keinen VDSF - und schon gar keinen zweiten!!!!!!*


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Da haben wir wieder den Konsens:

Es geht um "momentan" und "bis jetzt", und dafür habe ich vollstes Verständnis. Der DAV sah sich sowohl dem Versuch einer feindlichen Übernahme gegenüber gestellt als auch der durch seine Selbstdisqualifikation mit Pauken und Trompeten gescheiterten Schuldzuweisung von Mohnert, mit der er wohl vor seinen abtrünnig werdenden Bayern versucht hat, Boden gut zu machen (was in etwa so lächerlich war, wie wenn ein nach Punkten hoffnungslos zurück liegender Boxer in der Letzten Runde dem Gegner volle Kanne in die E... tritt und sich dann wundert, dass er disqualifiziert wird).

Jetzt hat der DAV seine Stellungnahme veröffentlicht,
jetzt sind die Hausaufgaben gemacht,
jetzt liegt der ehemalige (Wunsch-)Partner und seit Jahresbeginn deutlich als solcher erkennbare Gegner am Boden und wird Ewigkeiten brauchen, um seine schweren Wunden zu lecken, Eiter zu entfernen und 'ne ganze Menge häßliche Pickel auszudrücken.

Jetzt also erst kann man beim DAV wieder "zur Sache" gehen, sich (eventuell neu) positionieren, sich anglerischen Themen und Fragestellungen widmen. Und warum sollte man das schlechter tun als vor dem ganzen Theater? Vielleicht hat man ja dazu gelernt und kann sich noch anglerfreundlicher präsentieren mit dem Hintergedanken, durch offensive Positivpolitik bundesweit attraktiver zu werden. :m
(und damit eine Perspektive zu bieten für *alle* Angler, die jetzt verunsichert abwarten müssen, ob der VdSF nicht gar gänzlich ausblutet oder als pickelübersäter Eiterzombie sein monsterhaftes Dasein fristet.)

|kopfkratmmh, ich glaube ich neige heute zu übertriebener Metaphorik...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Da haben wir wieder den Konsens:


Wenn das der Konsens ist:


> Und wenn der DAV - vielleicht aus guten Gründen - das momentan anders handhabt, gehen bei mir schlicht alle Alarmglocken los.
> 
> *Wir brauchen keinen VDSF - und schon gar keinen zweiten!!!!!!*


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Liegt begründet in unseren differierenden kulinarischen Vorlieben:

Ich... warte ab und trinke Tee,
Du.... hast schnell den Kaffee auf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt begründet in unseren differierenden kulinarischen Vorlieben:
> 
> Ich... warte ab und trinke Tee,
> Du.... hast schnell den Kaffee auf


Aber wir trinken beide gerne Bier und wir sind uns über unsere angelpolitischen Grundsätze auch komplett einig - *und daran messen wir ALLE Verbände und Gliederungen, ob DAV oder VDSF *- und werden mißtrauischst und ohne jeden Vertrauensvorschuss beobachten, was da gerade abgeht..



> *Grundsätze der Redaktion*
> Die Gesetzgebung ist durch den Föderalismus in Deutschland zum einen eine Katastrophe, da sich jeder, der in einem anderen Bundesland angeln will, eigentlich zuerst einmal mit der dortigen Gesetzgebung vertraut machen muss.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite hat es den Vorteil, dass nicht wie früher behauptet werden kann, Erleichterungen wären für Angler aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht möglich.
> ...


----------



## dpj_de (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Hallo Thomas,
zu dem Grundsatz Nr 6 mal eine Frage:
Warum sollte ein Verein (der ja ein Zusammenschluß von Leuten gleichen Interesses ist, die dafür Zeit, Kraft und Geld einsetzen) sich primär für Leute einsetzen, die nur ihre Interessen einfordern, aber nicht bereit sind sich zu deren Durchsetzung auch einzusetzen (nicht einmal in dem sie einen Vereinsbeitrag zahlen)?
Unser Verein setzt sich für die Interessen seiner Mitgleider ein - damit wir an den Vereinsseen angeln können, damit wir Zugang haben und damit die Gewässer auch in Vereinshand bleiben. Dafür zaheln wir Mitglieder Geld und opfern für die Arbeitsdienste unsere Zeit. Warum sollten dann Leute, die nicht bereit sind sich für ihre Interessen (durch Vereinsbeitritt, Beitragszahlungen und Arbeitsdienst) einzusetzen Zugang zu unseren Gewässern haben?
Vereine werden sich immer für die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder einsetzen (egal ob im Sport, bei Tierrechtlern, Anglern, Kanninschenzüchtern etc.) - und wenn Nichtmitglieder davon profitieren, dann haben sie Glück gehabt und ansonsten steht es jedem frei in einen Verein einzutreten und selbst sich einzubringen. - Wenn Angelvereine jetzt (primär) die Interessen der Nichtmitgleider vertreten sollen, dann wird es bald keine Angelvereine mehr geben, weil dann hat niemand mehr Grund einem Verein beizutreten!
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Wir sind in einem einig:
Ein Verein hat zuerst an seine Mitglieder zu denken.

Diese sind aber auch zuerst mal Angler.

Also kann ein Verein nicht über seine Funktionäre anglerfeindliche Bestrebungen in den Verbänden tolerieren oder unterstützen bzw. muss diese durch entsprechende Initiativen vesuchen zu verhindern und durch (Ab)Wahlen da aktiv sein.

Und viele Vereine nehmen ja auch keine Mitglieder mehr auf..

*Ich bin sehr dafür, dass die Arbeit der Vereine deutlich gestärkt wird.*

Das kann aber auf vielfältige Weise geschehen und geschieht ja auch in vielen Vereinen schon so.. 

Über Preise von Gastkarten, die deutlich höher liegen dürfen als für Mitglieder, über Tauschkarten mit befreundeten Vereinen, gemeinsames anpachten und bewirtschaften von Gewässern, und, und, und...

Es gibt viele gute Möglichkeiten, Vereine und vor allem die Mitglieder in den Vereinen, die auch tatsächlich was für den Verein tun (was in den meisten Fällen auch innerhalb des Vereines leider eine Minderheit ist), zu stärken und zu fördern.

Sich abzugrenzen oder gar gesetzliche Restriktionen zu fordern oder zu unterstützen, um "unter sich zu bleiben"; nützt aber weder den Vereinen noch den Anglern insgesamt.

Da unsere Verbände augenscheinlich aber nicht in der Lage sind, die Interessen der Angler insgesamt zusammen zu führen oder zielführend zu vertreten, wäre es eben gut, wenn die Vereine als Basisorganisationen der Angler nicht ausschliesslich an ihre eigenen Mitglieder denken bei ihrem Tun (gerade was die Verbandsarbeit der Vereine angeht), sondern da etwas über den Tellerrand hinausschauen.

Denn auch die Mitglieder der Vereine sind zuerst Angler - und daher sollte auch ein Verein das Interesse aller Angler mit im Blick haben - nicht ausschliesslich, aber eben auch.


Hoffe das war verständlich.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Im Grundsatz hast Du recht. Diese Aussage ist zu schwammig und könnte genau so missverstanden werden, wie Du es jetzt hast.
In erster Linie bezogen ist dies auf Verbände, die Tierschutz- vor Anglerinteressen stellen. Dass Vereine Interessen aller Angler vertreten, egal ob Mitglied oder nicht, ehrt sie zwar, sollte aber nicht bedeuten, dass Interessen von Nicht-Mitgliedern vor- oder gleichrangig zu den Mitgliederinteressen zu behandeln sind.
Dein Beispiel:
Es liegt selbstverständlich im Ermessen jedes Vereins, ob er seine Pachtgewässer freigibt und Gastkarten verkauft oder nicht.
Anderes Beispiel:
Ein Verein bewirtschaftet einen See, dessen Friedfischbestand ständig zunimmt. Ein Gastangler ißt sehr gerne frisches Welsfilet. Der Verein beschließt mehrheitlich, die vorhandenen Welse ganzjährig zu schonen, damit die in Ruhe den Weißfischbestand reduzieren können. Dann hat der Gast halt Pech.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Diese Aussage ist zu schwammig und könnte genau so missverstanden werden, wie Du es jetzt hast.


Alternative, besser verständliche oder weniger mißverständliche Formulierungen nehmen wir gerne auf und ändern das dann entsprechend, sofern sich Inhalt/Sinn nicht ändert..
Also nur her mit den Vorschlägen und Formulierungen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



dpj_de schrieb:


> zu dem Grundsatz Nr 6 mal eine Frage:
> Warum sollte ein Verein (der ja ein Zusammenschluß von Leuten gleichen Interesses ist, die dafür Zeit, Kraft und Geld einsetzen) sich primär für Leute einsetzen, die nur ihre Interessen einfordern, aber nicht bereit sind sich zu deren Durchsetzung auch einzusetzen (nicht einmal in dem sie einen Vereinsbeitrag zahlen)?



Das muss man differenzierter sehen.

Selbstverständlich sind die internen Angelegenheiten ausschließlich Sache des jeweiligen Vereins.

Sobald aber externes Engagement entwickelt wird, und das hat ja u.U. Einfluß nicht nur auf Vereinslose, sondern auch auf andere Vereine, müssen die Interessen aller Angler gewahrt bleiben. 

Beispiel: Ein Verein kann durch mehrheitlichen Mitgliederbeschluß den Einsatz des Setzkeschers an seinen Gewässern reglementieren. 
Er hat aber kein Recht Bestrebungen z.B. auf Verbandsebene, zu entwickeln, dass seine vereinsinterne Regelung auf alle anderen Vereine und Gastangler fremder Gewässer angewendet wird.
Oder gar, wie in Niedersachsen geschehen, einen anderen Verein anzeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> dass seine vereinsinterne Regelung auf alle anderen Vereine und Gastangler fremder Gewässer angewendet wird.


Oder das gar noch gesetzlich verankern wollen...


----------



## volkerm (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

DIESE Bestrebungen der Möchtegern- Moralisten, Oberlehrer, Gutmenschen, und wie sie sich alle schimpfen, sind der Quell vielen Übels in der Gesellschaft.
Anderen seine eigene Sichtweise, gerne auch gesetzlich, aufs Auge drücken.
Diese Leute machen nicht nur im Angelbereich, sondern in der gesamten Gesellschaft so viel kaputt...


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Richtig, und am schlimmsten sind solche Leute, wenn sie als Funktionär eine Machtposition inne haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Und darum sind ja unsere redaktionellen angelpolitischen Leitlinien so, wie sie sind...


----------



## dpj_de (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*

Danke Thomas und die anderen für die Klarstellung - ich habe das anders verstanden und durch die Erläuterung ist mir jetzt klar was ihr meint. - Etwas klarer wäre es vielleicht, wenn man die Verbände vorne an stellt, denn die sind die Hauptzielrichtung der Aussage - und nicht, wie ich es gelesen habe die Vereine.
Ich stimme Euch insofern zu, dass nicht einzelne Interessen über die Interessen der Mehrheit gestellt werden dürfen. - Das gilt für alle Anglergruppen - also nicht die Verwerter über die c&r-ler aber auch nicht umgekehrt. Bei 80% der Anglerschaft bin ich mir sicher, das es keinen Disens gibt und nur die 10% am jeweiligen Rand das Problem sind.
Bei den Querelen innhalb der Verbände sind es eher persönliche Animositäten und eigene Vorteile als echte Ausrichtung an einer Sache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 04.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV; Stellungnahme des Verbandsausschusses*



> Bei den Querelen innhalb der Verbände sind es eher persönliche Animositäten und eigene Vorteile als echte Ausrichtung an einer Sache.


Macht es für uns Angler aber in keiner Weise besser.
Und da die sich anmaßen in Gesetzgebung etc. einzugreifen, muss man denen wohl dafür eben klare Richtlinien an die Hand geben, da sie augenscheinlich nicht in der Lage sind, von sich aus im Sinne der Angler zu agieren..


----------

